# Miss Teak Dive Boat



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

So who is the fine outstanding Captain that runs this vessel out of Destin ????????????


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Problems???:hammer2:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yea, this IDIOT ran up my @ss as I was trolling to the Miss Louise tug this morning !!!!!!!!!! Two rods out trolling for kings and he full steams up my stearn. So I start waiving and hollering that I have lines out and he just keeps coming and starts waiving back as he gets within 50 yards of me, so I just throw it in neutral to let my lines drop so he doesn't run over them and then I start asking the IDIOT if he would like me to get out of his way. PIECE of [email protected] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dive boats own the water, get out of their way!!

Haven't you learned that yet?*


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

In for the fun.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Was it a Parker boat? Go onto the Parker boat forum. I remember his sig, life is too short for an ugly boat. BS!!!!! Life is too short to spend it cleaning the dam thing!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.diversemporium.net/boat1.htm

Is this it?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> In for the fun.


Likewise.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

CCC said:


> So who is the fine outstanding Captain that runs this vessel out of Destin ????????????


Why don't you get his phone number and call him? Did you try to contact him on VHF while this was happening?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> *Dive boats own the water, get out of their way!!*
> 
> *Haven't you learned that yet?*


*Adding*






*???*


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> http://www.diversemporium.net/boat1.htm
> 
> Is this it?


Yep that's the [email protected]. 

Didn't have a VHF Orion. As far as calling him what will that do besides get me worked up and him worked up, I will see him around the Destin Harbor some day and I will be sure to tell him to his face he is a freaking moron !!!!!!!!


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

If it was really that bad why did you not confront him when it happened. After all he nearly run in the back of your boat.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

CCC said:


> Yea, this IDIOT ran up my @ss as I was trolling to the Miss Louise tug this morning !!!!!!!!!! Two rods out trolling for kings and he full steams up my stearn. So I start waiving and hollering that I have lines out and he just keeps coming and starts waiving back as he gets within 50 yards of me, so I just throw it in neutral to let my lines drop so he doesn't run over them and then I start asking the IDIOT if he would like me to get out of his way. PIECE of [email protected] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe you didn't read my post. When I say "I started asking the idiot if he wanted me to get out of his way" that was a modest assessment of the situation. Had my wife not been there asking me to PLEASE tone it down it would have gotten much worse.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

CCC said:


> Yep that's the [email protected]
> 
> Didn't have a VHF Orion. As far as calling him what will that do besides get me worked up and him worked up, I will see him around the Destin Harbor some day and I will be sure to tell him to his face he is a freaking moron !!!!!!!!


I didn't mean calling him and starting an argument or a pissing contest. I would ask him if he saw my lines and if so, why did he get so close? 

A few years ago I pissed off a couple of guys by unknowlingly running across their trolling lines. They were pretty ticked off until I stopped and explained to them that trolling directly across the mouth of the pass was not such a smart idea.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> http://www.diversemporium.net/boat1.htm
> 
> Is this it?


 At least he has a nice looking boat! :whistling:

Sea-r-cy


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I dive with these guys alot and they are good people. I don't know what took place but I'm sure there's another side to the story. I've never seen them be inconsiderate to anyone. They also have more than one captain that runs this boat. So why don't you call them instead of hiding behind a key board and running down a business. Thanks, Greg

P.S. for your own safety why would you not have a radio?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Kwik, first of all I don't hide, if you know these @ssholes you tell them I will be glad to meet and talk ANYTIME (PM me and I will give you my name and address) . People know me on here, been here for years, and you with your 13 posts, I don't know you or owe you !!!!!!!! You are correct, there are two sides, and my side is I slow trolled from Destin pass all the way to the Miss Louise tug for kings, and your buddy had a full load of paying divers so rather than wait for 4 minutes for me to troll over the site he steamed me down because that is what dive boats do, screw being courteous, they own the waters. why I mentioned it on here is so MAYBE I can cost them even one damn paying customer, and maybe if EVERYONE that was treated bad on the water by a para sail boat cutting them off, or a dive boat then maybe things would change, word of mouth is a powerful thing. As far as me having a VHF, you are correct I should have one, and actually I do, but the antenna is messed up right now, but I would think it is my choice whether or not I have or use one seeing as how it is not mandatory, but way to grasp straws to get the spotlight off your unsafe buddies steaming people down trying to make a buck. But you make sure and tell them, had they actually ENDANGERED my wifes life the problem would have been solved RIGHT there on the water, as it was it was just an @sshole captain being very rude and not giving courtesy where courtesy was due that is why it did not escalate.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I got certified on that boat. nice dude that runs the boat his name is Jeff. he runs the divers Emporium out of Crestview. the boat is good to dive off of it has a hot water hose for when you get out of the water and are cold. he's the kind of guy who had more than likely talk to you about this and give you a free trip on his boat.. down to earth.. not condoning what he did but in my opinion if you feel so strongly about it just call him and talk to him about it.


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Let me introduce myself ccc I'm Greg Hammett my cell is 334 504 0711 I live just north of Andalusia Al. If your not man enough to call them yourself I won't do It for you. It seems pretty clear to me who the A_HOLE is hope to meet you soon.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I will ask AGAIN Greg what will it accomplish me calling them ??????? Let me tell you how that conversation goes....."Hey you ran up on me the other day" .......... "Yea and" ??????????? If they were not courteous on the water what makes you think they will be on the phone ??????? And I am an @sshole for calling people out ??????????? Again, I have contributed here for YEARS, my record speaks for itself, go thru my posts, all THOUSANDS of them and see how many times something like this has come up, pretty RARELY. And your point of giving me your name and number >???????????????


----------



## kwik 1 (Mar 24, 2010)

I still don't know your name or the name of your boat just like to know who to look out around the dock.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

PM sent.


----------

